# 24 - The ego-dystonic functions in ISFP and Ne-PoLR in ESI



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Just a quick summary; will likely edit this, but just want to gather references for easy access:

Thus, for ISFP in the Beebe model:

Opposing Personality = Fe
IxFP's stubborn about how others affect them
IxFP's Think that agreed upon ethics do not get to the real needs of people; affect them negatively, etc.


> *OPPOSING PERSONALITY COMPLEX*
> What it is about, and which function it encases:
> 
> _Stubborn_ about things in the associated perspective. It's defending the dominant perspective in its opposite orientation.



Witch/Senex = Si
ISxP's Past rememberances.
ISxP's Avoid past rememberances, except to blame, and will make them critical if others dwell too much


> *WITCH/SENEX ("critical parent")*
> What it is about, and which function it encases:
> 
> "critical and disgruntled" (Berens) about the associated perception or judgment perspective. "Parent" others negatively in a limiting, authoritarian fashion.


^I wonder if that explains my beef with nostalgia... I sink into those nostalgic feelings, but then chide and reprimand myself for it, wish I could surgically cut them out of me.

Trickster = Ne
ISxP's Might feel 'double-bound' by multiple possibilities
ISxP's See people tossing out multiple possibilities as bad children or clowns.


> *TRICKSTER (bad child, clown)*
> What it is about, and which function it encases:
> 
> Deceiving, double-binding, trapping others


^Actually, very true for me. I'm paralyzed and conflicted by multiple possibilities, to the point that it can "freeze" me. 

Demonic = Ti
IxFP's Logical analysis totally depersonalizes life
IxFP's Logical analysis is cold and evil, and they'll use it to demolish someone else's analysis


> *DEMONIC PERSONALITY COMPLEX*
> What it is about, and which function it encases:
> 
> The most rejected area of consciousness. The opposite function of the dominant perspective orientation.



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

In Model A, it appears that Ne for ISFPs, also known as the point of PoLR is the sore spot. I haven't read socionics in a few years, however, so I'll reserve comment on this part for later.

Just cutting and pasting the Super-Id block on ESI for personal reference:
With  blocked with  in their super-id, ESIs greatly value accurate and useful information, coupled with a sense of opportunity for when to act on it or not. They eagerly accumulate information and use it productively, but are often insecure as to their accuracy and efficiency, and as to the timing for their best application, usually anxious about putting it off for later and so inclined to take precipitated action. Input from others on those areas is most appreciated. 
5.  Extraverted Logic The ESI is attracted to people seen as knowledgeable, as well as truthful and willing to share that knowledge, in matters seen as interesting and useful to the ESI towards achieving productivity and efficiency. Reliable information rather than the finished analysis is what attracts the ESI: facts and explanations, not answers limited to the conclusions, which they tend to see as mere opinions. For the same reason, the ESI avoids people who are inclined to give out unreliable, or simply untruthful, information. 
The ESI tends to be unsure the productivity of his actions and unconsciously relies on others to give him impressions and advice about the best, most productive ways of doing things. He has difficulties measuring how much work he has done, whether it is sufficient, and how much it is actually worth. The individual admires people who are aware of the productivity of their actions and are always trying to do something rational and worthwhile. 
ESIs are very keen to accumulate information on matters they find useful or just interesting, but they also need the company of persons with whom they can exchange evaluations as to the accuracy and usefulness of that information. 
6.  Introverted Intuition ESIs appreciate periodically having an outside evaluation of how a situation is likely to develop in order to keep from worrying excessively. Without an outside reassurance that a task can be accomplished in time without hurry, or that there is no need to deal with an ongoing development and that for the moment it's best to wait and see, ESIs tend to get anxious about running out of time, and inclined to try to deal with such issues immediately and sometimes impulsively. 
ESIs are resolute and decisive in dealing with situations they see developing or already in front of them, but at the same time they are keen to avoid being too impulsive and taking actions they will regret later. They admire people who always seem to know when it is best to act or to bid your time for a more opportune moment, and aim at emulating such people, often succeeding; but at the same time the ESIs are worried that they are thinking too much of the consequences instead of acting, so sometimes acting impulsively. 
ESIs place great value in thinking about the consequences of actions and whether they are opportune or not, but such considerations are often overruled by their inclination to take action before it's too late.


----------

